# H} Orks W} space wolves and vehicles



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Im trading so i can expand on my existing army.
Here is a list of what i have:

Codex Orks

2 AoBR warboss' (one unpainted and one primed)

1 converted warboss on bike (unpainted)

13 Nobz plus 1 painboy and grot assistant (painted and 5 unpainted)

4 lootas

57 Boyz including 4 nobz, 7 big shootas, 1 rokkit launcha (some are painted, some are in progress and the rest are just primed)

1 wartrukk (slightly modified and unpainted)

9 deffkoptas including one kustom mega blasta (7 are painted and 2 are still the sprues but these 2 need bases)

3 metal killa kans ( 2 skorchas and 1 rokkit launcha)

3 warbikers (primed)

Here is what im looking for:

Space wolves codex

Logan (metal preferabily but dont mind resin)

Ulrik the slayer

wolf guard terminators

Space wolves pack

Rhinos

Razorbacks

Land raider or land rader crusader

Long fangs

This is a shot in the dark Wulfen models.

UK only please. Also trade only as I don’t have paypal or anything like that.

Thanks for looking.:victory:

Gothic


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know if there any good to you, but I have alot of "Normal" Marines going, and some vehicles?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

its the vehicles im mainly after what vehicles you got?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Various Bikes, (Older versions) 4 Attack Bikes (2 H.Bolters, 2 M.Meltas) Predator Annihilator and Destructror, And An old 2nd Ed. Rhino (Needs alot of work!)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Im interested in the two predators and is the rhino MKIIc or another variation?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Afraid its the old MKI


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

What would you like for those?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I'm planning on starting an Ork force in the next while, so essentially as much as I can get to start me off, but something in the way of the startings of an army, 

If that makes sense?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Well I can sort out the codex the boys and a a warboss you can pick summit else also pick one of the other warboss if you like.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

How about either of the AoBR Warbosses, Boys, Dex, and Bikers? or Some Koptas? Essentially AoBR if you see what I mean?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

well both warboss' have the same equipment and so does the warboss on the bike (as it is a converted AoBR warboss) so you'd like either warboss all 57 boys some are AoBR some aren't you decide on the bikes or koptas.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

As this is now finalizing, I'm going over to PM.


----------

